

Don't write cross-platform code(2010) - dgudkov
http://blog.kowalczyk.info/article/7ez5/Which-technology-for-writing-desktop-software.html

======
zedpm
Eh, I'm just finishing a summer of porting our Windows product to Mac, and a
fair bit of the code is shared between the two platforms. A decent portion of
the code is C++, which took very little massaging to work on both platforms.
The other piece of the Windows product is written in C#, and I spent quite a
bit of effort in getting things to work under Mono. Looking back I'm glad I
didn't try to rewrite things in Objective-C. For one thing, nobody in our
company has any Obj-C experience, and after looking at it, nobody had any
interest in picking it up. C, C++, Java, Python, Perl, VB(A), javascript, php,
various shells: sure, we all either know the language or are willing to learn.
Obj-C? Blech.

------
cosarara97
There are Qt bindings for many languages, you don't really have to use C++.

